# special needs education



## robinandriz (Jul 14, 2012)

what about education of special needs children?? dd is 6 but autistic and has mental ability of a 15-18 mth old, she is very friendly, loving and caring and rarely has tantrums for the most part however she has very little understanding or grasp of communication, though she has recently become more verbal rather than simple directions in conjunction with her PECS (Picture Exchange Communication Systems) symbols and the use of nursery rhymes, enabling her to learn the alphabet and numbers 1-20.

I am under no illusions that she is unlikely to ever attend further education (though I will be nothing but supportive if she is to reach this level-am just told its unlikely)
Anyone have any tips for schools around La Zarza, Jumilla/Abanilla region at all??

Otherwise I will keep her home schooled but believe social interaction with peers is important


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

robinandriz said:


> what about education of special needs children?? dd is 6 but autistic and has mental ability of a 15-18 mth old, she is very friendly, loving and caring and rarely has tantrums for the most part however she has very little understanding or grasp of communication, though she has recently become more verbal rather than simple directions in conjunction with her PECS (Picture Exchange Communication Systems) symbols and the use of nursery rhymes, enabling her to learn the alphabet and numbers 1-20.
> 
> I am under no illusions that she is unlikely to ever attend further education (though I will be nothing but supportive if she is to reach this level-am just told its unlikely)
> Anyone have any tips for schools around La Zarza, Jumilla/Abanilla region at all??
> ...


Officilly, home-schooling is, as I understand it, illegal in Spain although whether that is different in your case, I don't know.


----------



## robinandriz (Jul 14, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> Officilly, home-schooling is, as I understand it, illegal in Spain although whether that is different in your case, I don't know.



checked it up-slightly different for mentally disabled children as I understand it, would just obviously prefer she goes to school, if like here in the UK they actually cater for her needs, however if at the detriment of her learning and development/other children's I won't send her as I would like her to continue to develop in ability and confidence not stop still.

Has never attended mainstream school as she is nowhere near able to do so, she attends special educational needs school whereby class sizes are 6-7 pupils at a maximum and even sometimes this is too much for DD to process and she has 1-1 interaction hence my consideration of home schooling.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> Officilly, home-schooling is, as I understand it, illegal in Spain although whether that is different in your case, I don't know.


I don't _think_ it makes a difference

there's a _very _good state run 'special needs' school near me - a friend's autistic son attends it - it is, of course all in Spanish though

I'd be surprised if there aren't others elsewhere in the country

this link might help Pgina principal de Autismo Espaa


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

robinandriz said:


> checked it up-slightly different for mentally disabled children as I understand it, would just obviously prefer she goes to school, if like here in the UK they actually cater for her needs, however if at the detriment of her learning and development/other children's I won't send her as I would like her to continue to develop in ability and confidence not stop still.
> 
> Has never attended mainstream school as she is nowhere near able to do so, she attends special educational needs school whereby class sizes are 6-7 pupils at a maximum and even sometimes this is too much for DD to process and she has 1-1 interaction hence my consideration of home schooling.


Some international schools have specialist teachers and can adapt for special needs kids???

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

robinandriz said:


> what about education of special needs children?? dd is 6 but autistic and has mental ability of a 15-18 mth old, she is very friendly, loving and caring and rarely has tantrums for the most part however she has very little understanding or grasp of communication, though she has recently become more verbal rather than simple directions in conjunction with her PECS (Picture Exchange Communication Systems) symbols and the use of nursery rhymes, enabling her to learn the alphabet and numbers 1-20.
> 
> I am under no illusions that she is unlikely to ever attend further education (though I will be nothing but supportive if she is to reach this level-am just told its unlikely)
> Anyone have any tips for schools around La Zarza, Jumilla/Abanilla region at all??
> ...


Apparently there is a school for autistic children in Murcia. They could probably tell you if there are other facilities/ professionals in the area.
Colegio Público de Educación Especial para Niños Autistas 
Camino Viejo De Monteagudo, 109
30007 -  Murcia
968245018


----------



## robinandriz (Jul 14, 2012)

thanks to all for the information provided-certainly food for thought!!


----------

